
Women Are Now Cheating as Much as Men, but with Fewer Consequences - randomname2
http://nymag.com/betamale/2016/05/women-are-now-cheating-as-much-as-men-but-with-fewer-consequences.html
======
nibs
I think this just reflects a combination of evolutionary psychology that was
already there, the waning power of religious shame and shifting power
dynamics. It seems mostly to be low empathy business badasses upgrading their
partners. Whether it is men or women, that is more a personality type at this
point than it is the domain of men anymore.

------
poelzi
I'm very happy having a open and very loving relationship where such
happenings can be talked about in the open without fear or problems. If most
humans would be monogamous in heart, which some really are, it would not be so
common.

